# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 21 يوليو 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ريشموند ل: اشتقت للتدريبات.. وعيننا على لقب الدوري


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ريشموند أنطوي
كشف  الغاني ريشموند أنطوي مهاجم المريخ، أنه أكثر سعادة بعد عودة النشاط  الكروي في السودان، متحدثا عن فترة الحجر الصحي لأكثر من 3 أشهر، لمكافحة  فيروس كورونا المستجد.

وقال رشيموند ل  اليوم الإثنين: "كنت في شوق كبير لعودة التدريبات الجماعية، وأنا أكثر  سعادة بأن كرة القدم عادت للنشاط في السودان، ومعنوياتي ومعنويات لاعبي  المريخ عالية جدا، والتدريبات جيدة".

وأضاف المهاجم الغاني الذي  انضم للمريخ في الدور الثاني من الموسم، أنه يشعر ببعض الزيادة لا تتجاوز 3  كيلوجرامات في وزنه، رغم أنه كان يتدرب فرديا بانتظام خلال فترة الحظر  الصحي، وأنه غير قلق من العودة لوزنه الطبيعي بعد العودة للتدريبات  الجماعية تحت إشراف مدرب الأحمال الألماني مويير.



وتحدث  المهاجم الغاني الصغير عن الدوري السوداني: "جميع لاعبي المريخ يرغبون في  الاحتفاظ بلقب الدوري، وعلى الصعيد الشخصي أنا متلهف لإحراز المزيد من  الأهداف لمساعدة الفريق على إحراز اللقب".

يذكر أن المريخ كان أول فريق إستأنف تدريبات كرة القدم بين فرق الممتاز، وذلك بخوض أول حصة تدريبية يوم 12 يوليو/تموز الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصيني يعود لتدريبات المريخ بعد انتهاء أزمته


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




عماد الصيني
شهدت  تدريب فريق المريخ السوداني اليوم الإثنين، انضمام اللاعب عماد الصيني،  وذلك لأول مرة منذ انطلاق تحضيرات الفريق قبل نحو 8 أيام.

وجاء  التحاق الصيني بتدريبات المريخ في أعقاب زوال مشكلته المتمثلة في مطالبته  بمتأخرات مالية، ظل نادي المريخ ينفيها، فغاب اللاعب بسببها عن 7 حصص  تدريبية متتالية.

ويعتبر عماد الصيني صاحب قيمة فنية عالية، حيث  يلعب في مركزي قلب الدفاع وارتكاز الوسط بامتياز، ويعتبر من اللاعبين  الأساسيين في تشكيل الفريق منذ بداية الموسم الحالي.



كما  انضم لتدريبات المريخ اليوم أيضا ثنائي مدينة عطبرة الواقعة شمال السودان،  قلب الدفاع جدو الكومر والمهاجم محمد الريح، اللذين تمكنا من الوصول  بصعوبة في ظل توقف النقل بين المدن السودانية، نتيجة الحظر الصحي.

ومن  ناحية قامت دائرة الكرة ممثلة في رئيسها أنس نصر الدين، بتسليم المستحقات  المالية الشهرية للجهاز الفني واللاعبين عن الفترة القصيرة الماضية، وذلك  أثناء مباشرة الحصة التدريبية اليوم الإثنين بملعب سلاح المهندسين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بحماس على ملعب السلاح

  أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ حصة تدريبية ساخنة في الثامنة صباح امس الإثنين على ملعب سلاح المهندسين بأمدرمان وسط حضور "20" لاعبا، وقد شهد  المران عودة نجم الفريق عماد الصيني كما شهد كذلك حضور الثنائي الريح حامد  وجدو كومر وأشتمل التدريب على سلسلة من الإحماءات البدنية التي أشرف عليها  المعد البدني الألماني توماس مويير إضافة للمدرب العام الضو قدم الخير ومن  المنتظر ان يواصل المريخ تدريباته البدنية حتى موعد عودة بطولة الدوري  السوداني الممتاز في الخامس عشر من شهر 

 أغسطس المقبل.

















ظ،

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												بنود العقد.. الراتب الشهري وتسريبات ( المسلمي).. (باج نيوز) يورد كواليس مفاوضات المريخ مع (خشارم) 											


الخرطوم : باج نيوز 

تأكيداً لإنفراد ( باج نيوز) الذي حصلت عليه بشأن الاتصالات الأولية  بين رئيس المريخ، آدم سوداكال، والمدرب التونسي جمال خشارم لتولى المسؤولية  الفنية لفريق الكرة الأول تحصل (باج نيوز) على مزيد من التفاصيل بشأن  المفاوضات بين المريخ والمدرب التونسي.
وكان قد أجرى سوداكال اتصالاً هاتفياً صباح أمس ( الأحد) بمساعد مدرب الصفاقسي التونسي، خشارم وقدم له عرض رسمي لتدريب المريخ. 



وعلم (باج نيوز) أن المفاوضات استمرت بين سوداكال، والمدرب  التونسي ( الاثنين) حيث تم النقاش حول العرض المقدم من قبل المريخ للمدرب  التونسي.
وعلم ( باج نيوز) أن التونسي خشارم رغم ترحيبه بعرض المريخ، الا أن  الاتفاق معه لم يكتمل بسبب طلبه مهلة  لدراسة بنود العقد والراتب الشهري. 
وقدم سوداكال عرض رسمي للمدرب خشارم براتب شهري يقل عن (5) آلاف دولار. 



ولا يمثل الرقم أعلاه الهاجس الوحيد بالنسبة للمدرب  التونسي، إذ أن الاخير بحسب مصادر مقربة ل( باج نيوز) مشغول بما جرى خلال  الفترة الماضية مع مواطنه المسلمي والأحاديث الخاصة بوجود صعوبات كبيرة في  بيئة العمل بالمريخ. 
ووصف المصدر الموثوق التسجيلات المسربة سابقاً للمسلمي تجاه رئيس  المريخ سوداكال بأنها وجدت تداولاً واسعاً كما أن المدرب التونسي لم يكتف  بذلك وإنما تحدث لعدد من الإذاعات التونسية مؤكداً مواجهته صعوبات كبيرة في  المريخ تتعلق ببيئة العمل إلى جانب معاناته في السكن والطعام حد قوله. 
وشدد المصدر على أن خطورة تسجيلات المسلمي تكمن في أنها سببت قلقاً  وهاجساً لاقرانه من أبناء جلدته ومنهم ( خشارم) نفسه الذين بات يخشي من  تكرار ذات السيناريو معه رغم أنه لم يصرح بذلك. 
وأوضح المصدر أن مساعد مدرب الصفاقسي الحالي، يدرس بنود العقد والراتب الشهري المقدم بعناية تامة قبل اتخاذه لقرار نهائي.
ويرتبط التونسي خشارم، بعلاقة قوية مع المعد البدني للأحمر الألماني  توماس موير حيث عمل الثنائي سوياً خلال وقت سابق في مركز تكوين شباب نادي  الصفاقسي التونسي.
وعلم ( باج نيوز) أن المعد الألماني موير، له دور كبير في اختيار خشارم وترشيحه من منطلق العلاقة التي تجمعه به. 
وبحسب المصادر فإن اتصالات جمعت خشارم، بصديقه المعد الألماني توماس  خلال الساعات الماضية بحثت حقيقة الأوضاع في المريخ قبل اتخاذ الأول لقرار  حاسم بشأن العرض المقدم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﻘﺘﺮﺡ ﺟﺪﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﻦ


 ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ يوم ﻏﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﻣﻘﺘﺮﺣﻬﺎ ﻟﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ .
  ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻋﻘﺎﺏ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ، ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ، ﺑﻮﺳﺎﻃﺔ ﻧﺎﺋﺒﻪ  ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﻲ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻟﺘﺪﺍﺭﻙ ﺍﻻﻧﺸﻘﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻧﺰﻟﻖ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ  ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﻣﻘﺘﺮﺡ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ . 
 ﻭﺳﻮﻑ  ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﺘﻜﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻣﻘﺘﺮﺣﻴﻦ، ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻮﻗﻔﺖ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ، ﺃﻭ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺗﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺃﻭ  ﺍﺛﻨﺘﻴﻦ . 
 ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ، ﺑﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ،  ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺑﺎﻧﻲ، ﻭﻧﺎﻗﺸﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﻊ  ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ، ﻟﻨﺰﻉ ﻓﺘﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ  ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﻢ ﺇﻗﻨﺎﻉ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﻣﻘﺘﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻴﻦ  . 
 ﻭﺣﻀﺮ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺮﺭﻫﺎ، ﻣﺄﻣﻮﻥ ﺑﺸﺎﺭﺓ ﻭﻋﻀﻮﻫﺎ  ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺻﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﺮﻗﻮ، ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ، ﻭﻋﻀﻮﻱ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻥ " ﺣﻠﻔﺎ " ، ﻭﻣﻌﺘﺰ  ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻄﻴﻒ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
  مأمون أبوشيبة
 لجنة المسابقات تنفذ أجندة الهلال 
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  * قبل أن يعلن مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة عن استئناف النشاط طالعنا عشرات  الاستطلاعات وسط الأندية والإداريين والأجهزة الفنية واللاعبين حول مصير  الموسم المتوقف، وكان الرأي الغالب هو إلغاء الموسم مثلما فعلت عشرات الدول  الأفريقية والتي قررت التمثيل الأفريقي بنتائج الدوري الأسبق. 

 *  كل الذين تم استطلاعهم اجمعوا على صعوبة تطبيق الأندية السودانية لبروتوكول  الفيفا والاحترازات الصحية بسبب ضعف امكانيات البلد فضلاً عن الانهيار  الاقتصادي وضعف امكانيات الأندية..
 * رئيس الاتحاد العام الدكتور  شداد معروف بالعنهجية والسادية فدائماً يعمل ضد رغبات الرياضيين ليثير  الضجة والجدل وحتى يستمتع ويتلذذ بقهر الناس وتتركز عليه الأضواء.
 *  شداد وفي سبيل اشباع نزواته الشخصية في مخالفة الجميع قال إن الموسم لن  يلغى.. وألمح بأنه لا يهتم ببروتوكول الفيفا ولا تهمه صحة أي شخص عندما قال  إن بروتكول الفيفا مجرد (ارشادات) وليس (قانون)!! كما ذكر صراحة بأنه لن  يقدم أي دعم للأندية ولكن احتمال يديهم (شوية مساعدات).. وهاهي الأندية حتى  اليوم فشلت في اجراء فحص الكورونا للاعبيها واجهزتها الفنية والإدارية..  والفحص كما هو معلوم مشترط صحي أساسي قبل استئناف النشاط..
 * بعض  أعضاء مجلس الاتحاد كانوا يريدون تحقيق رغبة الأغلبية بإلغاء الموسم  المتوقف والترتيب لبداية موسم جديد ولكن للأسف مشجعو الهلال في الاتحاد  كانت لهم أجندة خاصة تهدف لمنح بطولة الدوري المتوقف للهلال عبر اكمال  المنافسة بعد تعطيل لائحتها وإقامة ما تبقى منها بنظام التجميع في العاصمة  الخرطوم الموبوءة بفيروس كورونا.. فهؤلاء المشجعون لا يكترثون لسلامة الناس  وصحتهم، فهمهم الأول هو فريقهم الهلال.
 * في الموسم السابق تعطل  النشاط بسبب أحداث الثورة  وتم أكمال منافسة الدوري بأسلوب توفيقي غير عادل  لفرق الولايات عندما اكملت المنافسة مختصرة على أرض العاصمة.. وكان فريق  الهلال هو أقوى المرشحين للفوز بالبطولة لما كان يعانيه نده المريخ من نقص  حاد في صفوف الفريق بجانب تمرد العديد من اللاعبين بسبب المستحقات  المالية.. مما تسبب في توقف التدريبات فجاءت البرمجة الخبيثة مفاجئة  ومباغتة للمريخ ولكن بجهود جبارة من ابن المريخ الوفي المدرب إبراهومة تمكن  الأحمر من خطف تاج البطولة وسط دهشة المريخاب قبل المتربصين لمنح اللقب  للنادي الأزرق!!
 * 17 فريقاً تنافسوا على بطولة الدوري الممتاز هذا  الموسم وقد لعب كل فريق حوالي 22 مباراة من جملة 32 مباراة أي تبقت لكل  فريق حوالي 10 مباريات من الدور الثاني..  
 * البرمجة كانت تسخر  للفريق الأزرق وتؤجل وتبدل له المباريات كما يشاء بحجة مشاركته الأفريقية..  ومن مساخر هذه البرمجة تعليق مباراة للهلال من الدور الأول مع هلال الفاشر  بالنقعة ولم تبرمج رغم انتصاف مرحلة الدور الثاني ورغم أن الهلال أدى  مباراته في الدور الثاني مع هلال الفاشر بأمدرمان!!  
 * لعب الهلال  22 مباراة خسر منها ثلات مباريات (أثنتان داخل العاصمة) وتعادل في ثلاث  مباريات.. بينما لعب المريخ أيضاً 22 مباراة خسر منها 4 مباريات (كلها خارج  العاصمة) وتعادل في ثلاث مباريات.. ولهذا يتقدم الهلال بثلاث نقاط على  المريخ.
 * ولكن الشيء الذي يعرفه مشجعو الهلال في لجنة المسابقات  تبقي 10 مباريات للمريخ كلها تلعب داخل العاصمة عدا مباراة واحدة مع الفلاح  في عطبرة.
 * بينما تبقت للهلال 10 مباريات يلعب 6 مباريات منها  خارج العاصمة أمام الأهلي بشندي.. وهلال التبلدي بالأبيض.. وهلال الجبال  بكادوقلي.. إضافة إلى ثلاث مباريات في دارفور أمام مريخ وهلال الفاشر في  النقعة.. وحي الوادي في نيالا.. أما المباريات الأربع للهلال في العاصمة  أمام المريخ والخرطوم الوطني وأهلي الخرطوم وأهلي مروي..
 * لهذا  يسعى الهلالاب لاستكمال منافسة الدوري بالتجميع لكل الفرق في الخرطوم كي  يتفادى الهلال المعارك الست الملتهبة التي تنتظره في الولايات وبعضها تحت  لهيب الشمس وربما وحل الأمطار!!
 * قبل أسابيع صرح الفاتح باني رئيس  لجنة المسابقات بأن الدوري سيكمل ببرمجته الموضوعة وبنظام الذهاب والإياب  في كافة مدن الممتاز وليست لديهم فكرة لاكمال المنافسة عبر نظام التجميع. 
  * وبعد ساعات فقط.. بلع باني نصريحاته وأدلى بتصريحات جديدة يؤكد فيها أن  كل الاحتمالات مفتوحة حول كيفية اكمال منافسة الممتاز!! وهذا كان إشارة  واضحة لاكمال المنافسة عبر (التجميع) ويبدو إن هناك من اتصل به ولفت نظره  بأن اكمال المنافسة ببرمجتها كما هي ليس من مصلحة الهلال الذي يريد اكمالها  بالتجميع في الخرطوم ليتفادى خوض مبارياته الست الملتهبة في الولايات!!
  *وبعد أن قرر الاتحاد عودة النشاط أوكلوا للجنة المسابقات وضع تصور لاكمال  منافسة الممتاز.. وبالفعل اعدت اللجنة مقترحين الأول هو اكمال المنافسة  كما هي ببرمجتها الأولى وهي تعلم صعوبة تنفيذ هذا المقترح في ظل الظروف  الحالية المحيطة بالبلاد.. اما المقترح الثاني (المقترح الذي يريده الهلال)  اكمال المنافسة بتجميع كل الفرق ال17 قي الخرطوم..
 * في الاجتماع  المقرر للجنة المسابقات والذي كان سيمرر فيه المقترح الذي يريده نادي  الهلال.. شاءت الظروف أن يحضر رئيس الاتحاد ونوابه الاجتماع.. والذي تم فيه  طرح المقترحين وجرى نقاش حولهما وأكد الحضور استحالة تطبيق المقترح الأول  بإكمال المنافسة كما هي ببرمجتها الأولى.. كما اتضح صعوبة تطبيق المقترح  الثاني (مقترح الهلال) باكمال المنافسة بتجميع 17 فريقا في الخرطوم.. لظروف  السكن وعدم توفر الملاعب للمباريات والتدريبات لكل هذا العدد من الفرق لا  سيماً هناك منافسات محلية في الخرطوم..إضافة إلى أن الخرطوم هي بؤرة  الكورونا..  
 * وأمام هذه الحيرة فاجأ الدكتور شداد الجميع بمقترح  إلغاء نتائج الدوري واقامة منافسة مختصرة من مجموعتين (النخبة والهبوط)  تلعب في الخرطوم وما يجاورها من مدن.. ووجد هذا المقترح قبولاً                * عادت لجنة المسابقات لقواعدها لتنظر في مقترح شداد.. ووجدت رفضاً  شديداً من الهلال لهذا المقترح لان الهلال يريد اكمال المنافسة بلعب الدوري  كله على أرضه وتفادي مبارياته العديدة والخطيرة في دارفور وكردفان ونهر  النيل..
 * تراجعت لجنة المسابقات عن تنفيذ مقترح شداد الذي لم يجد  القبول من الهلال وقالت انه مجرد مقترح وليس رسمياً.. ووضعت ثلاثة مقترحات  من ضمنها مقترح ارضاء الهلال باكمال المنافسة بالتجميع في الخرطوم وما  يحاورها من مدن (وهو المقترح الذي تريد اللجنة الزرقاء انفاذه انحيازاً  للهلال) اما مقترحاها الآخران فقدمتهما للتغطية لا أكثر.. وهما مقترح اكمال  المنافسة كما هي بالذهاب والاياب.. ومقترح شداد (المجموعتين).. 
 *  حاولت لجنة باني الزرقاء تنفيذ مخططها بطلب عقد اجتماع لمجلس ادارة الاتحاد  حتى يتم اعتماد المقترح المنحاز للهلال (بعد تعديله باقامة المباريات في  العاصمة ومدن مجاورة) ولكنها اصطدمت بدكتور شداد الذي سخر من اللجنة  وهاجمها واكد ان مقترحه بقيام مجموعتين أصبح قانونياً وملزماً لأن اجتماع  اللجنة الذي حضره شداد ونوابه كان قانونياً ومخرجاته ملزمة!! مما أدخل لجنة  باني في فتيل!!
 * غضب الهلال من إعاقة شداد لمخططه لإكمال الدوري  بالتجميع.. فتنمر الهلال وبدأ في مواجهة شداد برفض مقترحه وتطور الأمر  ليأمر الهلال لاعبيه الدوليين بعدم الانضمام للمنتخب وهي بداية حرب ومواجهة  مع شداد..
 * إدارة الهلال تسعى وتعمل على تحقيق مصالح ناديها وهذا  من حقها.. ولا ندري إن كانت ستنجح في تفيذ أجندتها عبر لجنة المسابقات  وهزيمة شداد العنيد أم لا..؟! وهذا ما سيتابعه الناس خلال مقبل الأيام..
  * يتساءل البعض أين نادي المريخ المنافس الأول على بطولة الدوري من هذه  المعمعة وحرب المصالح التي اندلعت بين شداد والهلال تحت غطاء لجنة  المسابقات؟!! 
 * مصلحة المريخ في اكمال المنافسة ببرمجتها الأولى  بعد أن أكمل فريق المريخ مبارياته في الولايات عدا واحدة مع الفلاح عطبرة..  ولكن لا نتوقع أن تفعل إدارة المريخ أي شيء للدفاع عن حقوق فريقها وتحقيق  العدالة بين الأندية، فإدارة المريخ الحالية عرفت بالاستكانة والخنوع أمام  اتحاد شداد حتى يساعدها في عملية (التمكين) والبقاء لأنها تواجه حرباً شرسة  من القواعد المريخية..
 * إدارة المريخ تفكر في نفسها فقط ولا تفكر  إطلاقاً في مصالح النادي وفريق الكرة، والدليل موقفها السلبي من قضية كاس،  وموقفها السلبي من استهداف الاتحاد ورئيسه ولجانه للاعب المريخ الدولي بكري  المدينة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء

 علم الدين هاشم
 الدوري يخرج من عنق الزجاجة !
  إذا كان صحيحا ان سعادة اللواء عامر عبد الرحمن نائب رئيس الاتحاد العام  قد نجح في إقناع الدكتور كمال شداد بسحب مقترحه الخاص بتوزيع الاندية  لمجموعتين لاكمال مباريات الدوري الممتاز فتلك خطوة جيدة تخرج الدوري من  عنق الزجاجةو تصب في مصلحة الاندية والدوري الممتاز عموما بل وتحسب للدكتور  شداد الذي استغربنا منه ان يطرح مثل هذا المقترح الذي يلغي نتائج جميع  المباريات السابقة قبل توقف الدوري بسبب جائحة كورونا ثم البدء من الصفر  لتحديد البطل والاندية التي تمثل خارجيا وكذلك الاندية التي ستغادر اضواء  الدوري الممتاز وهو مقترح رغم احترامنا لصاحبه إلا انه يلحق الضرر الكبير  بتلك الاندية التي اجتهدت وحققت نتائج ممتازة وباتت علي بعد امتار قليلة  جدا من نيل شرف التمثيل الخارجي وفي مقدمتها هلال الأبيض الذي نال عن جدارة  لقب الحصان الأسود في هذا الموسم تحت قيادة مدربه الشاطر المغربي هيدان ،،  فليس من العدل ان تشطب نتائج هذا الفريق ليعود ويلعب من جديد بحثا عن  النقاط التي تؤهله للصعود الي مصاف اندية المقدمة كذلك لايعقل ان يقدم رئيس  الاتحاد بهذا المقترح خدمة مجانية لانقاذ اندية من الهبوط بعدما فشلت منذ  بداية الدوري وحتي توقفه من الحصول علي النقاط التي تبقيها في المنطقة  الدافئة !
  اعتقد ان سحب مقترح توزيع الاندية لمجموعتين وترك الأمر  للجنة المسابقات لوضع الترتيبات اللازمة لاكمال الدوري من حيث توقف يعني  بسط العدالة لجميع الاندية وتعزيز شرف المنافسة حتي الوصول لصافرة النهاية  وذلك هو المطلوب من قادة الاتحاد وادارات الاندية ،،برافو .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس
 ود الشريف
 ** لانه احرص الناس علي اكمال الموسم لم يتردد د  كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام في قبول مبادرة نائبه اللواء عامر عبدالرحمن  لرأب الصدع وإيقاف موجة الاحتقان التي ضربت الاتحاد العام وارجع شداد امر  اكمال الدوري الممتاز للجنة المسابقات لاتخاذ ما تراه مناسبا وباذن الله  يعود الدوري في موعده المعلن ظ،ظ¨ أغسطس وياليت لجنة المسابقات تعتمد النظام  القديم المعروف
 ** أقلام لا وزن ولا قيمة لها  وتنطلق من منطلقات  نعرفها جيدا  تهاجم الاخ حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية والذي بذل  جهدا كبيرا في إعادة المنتخب للتدريبات ويدخله معسكرا مقفولا يبدأ اليوم  تحسبا لأي مفاجأة من الاتحاد الأفريقي الذي ربما يعلن وفي أي لحظة موعد  انطلاقة تصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية و  تصفيات  كأس العالم وبرقو لم  يتحرك الا بعد أن حصل علي إذن من السلطات الصحية وحرص علي إجراء فحص  الكروونا لكل اللاعبين وأعضاء الجهاز الفني… و سئمنا
 والله من عبارات  أن برقو لا علاقة له بكرة القدم وده جا من وين وعلاقتو  بالكورة شنو .. ده  مؤتمر وطني وده ما يرجع دارفور بتاعتو  وده شنو ما عارف …..دعو الرجل يعمل  وقد حفظنا عباراتكم السمجة واسألوا لاعبي المنتخب وأعضاء الجهاز الفني عن  شخص يضحي بجهده وماله من أجل المنتخب
 ** المواقع الاسفرية تنشط في  تكوين لجنة تطبيع لنادي المريخ وآخر لجنة كانت برئاسة القنصل حازم وعصام  الحاج نائبا له وصديق علي صالح سكرتيرا وعبد الصمد محمد عثمان امين مال  وقطعا هنالك من لهم مصلحة في نشر مثل هذه الأخبار وهنالك من يتوهم بعضوية  مجلس المريخ النادي الكبير حتي ولو في الواتساب والمؤسف أن هؤلاء يقحمون  شخصيات مريخية كبيرة في أخبارهم المفركة ليصدق القارئ ومن بين هذه الشخصيات  الاخ محمد الياس رئيس النادي الأسبق ومحمد الياس تحدث للزميل اسماعيل حسن  ونفي نفيا قاطعا أي علاقة له  بتلك الأخبار وأي علاقة له بتكوين لجنة تطبيع
 ** اتقوا الله في المريخ يا هؤلاء وعليكم أن تعلموا أن تكوين لجنة تطبيع  للمريخ حديث سابق لأوانه ولن يتم تكوين لجنة تطبيع أو تسيير الا بعد التأكد  من ذهاب المجلس الحالي
 ** في اخبار امس أن رئيس المريخ غير المعترف به  قرر صرف النظر عن المدرب التونسي المسلمي ودخل في مفاوضات مع مدرب تونسي  آخر وافتكر دي ملعبه ساكت ولا تشبه نادي كبير مثل المريخ
 ** قالت  الأخبار أن المدرب المسلمي في القاهرة وفرغ هناك من فحص كورونا وفي طريقه  للخرطوم ولا ندري ماذا جد حتي يفكر مجلس إدارة النادي في إقالته وهو من  اعاده قبل ايام بعد اعتزاره عن ما بدر منه
 ** اصلا لماذا رفض مجلس  الهلال انضمام لاعبي النادي لتدريبات المنتخب الوطني ولماذا اعادهم للمنتخب  ..ما كان في داعي للعنتريات يا د حسن علي عيسي ورفاقه في المجلس الهلالي  …السودان  فوق الجميع
 ** كل لاعبي المنتخب الوطني حرصوا علي الحضور من اول تدريب  حتي لا يلحقو ببكري المدينة
 ** الكاردينال قال كل ما يود قوله عبر قناة الهلال امس الأول وأعجبني  حديثه عن الجوهرة وايجار الدكاكيين وقناة الهلال  والأسباب التي أدت لقفل  النادي فترة من الزمن  ووضح من حديثه أنه لن يبتعد كثيرا وان تنظيمه عزة  الهلال  جاهز لاكتساح الانتخبات ومن خلال حديثه أيضا لا نستبعد أن يتراجع  ويعلن خوضه الانتخابات  في أي لحظة
 ** اذا تم تكوين لجنة تطبيع للهلال نرجو اختيار الرجل المناسب لرئاسة اللجنة والخندقاوي ليس الرجل المناسب مع احترامي له
 ** بعض أعضاء لجنة التوقيع علي وثيقة طرح الثقة من مجلس المريخ متطلعين لعضوية مجلس المريخ
 ** كنت اتمني ان يمتد حواري مع الاخ الصادق مادبو امين مال المريخ لكنه وعد بالاتصال ولم يتصل … يكون الجماعة حرضوه
 ** جماهير المريخ في انتظار انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز من جديد والاستمتاع  بتابلوهات التش وأهداف رشموندا  والاستمتاع بالفوز علي الهلال في معركة  الدورة الثانية
 ** إقامة بقية مباريات الدوري الممتاز في مدينة أو مدينتين يعني أن الهلال فلت من هزائم متلتلة في كردفان ودارفور
 ** من يقرأ للكاتب الإسلامي  اسحق احمد فضل الله  منذ أكثر من ظ¢ظ  عاما يعتقد أن السودان  سيتحول إلي سوريا  اخري
 ** أكثر من ظ¢ظ  سنة واسحق فضل الله يكتب عن تدمير السودان ….والحمد الله السودان بخير
 ** امبارح اتغديت لوحدي ب ظ¥ظ ظ  جنيه…بس حبة لحمة
 ده كلام ده يا حمدوك
 ** سعر البطيخة متوسطة الحجم  ظ£ظ ظ جنيه وكيلو الموز فاكهة المساكين وصل ظ،ظ ظ  جنيه و سئمنا الحديث عن المواصلات وسعر التذكرة
 ** الاخ عصام قدالة …صباح الخير
 ** اوع يا قلبي تنسي في لحظة الوصية
 ** آخر دبوس
 ** يبدو أن اللجنة القانونية بالمريخ فشلت في مهمتها الخاصة بوثيقة طرح الثقة من مجلس علي اسد والكندو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												الكاف يوصي باستكمال نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال بنظام الذهاب والإياب 											


وكالات: باج نيوز
تعديل في مباريات نصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
أفادت تقارير صحفية اليوم”الأثنين”، أنّ لجنة المسابقات في الاتحاد  الإفريقي لكرة القدم أوصت باستكمال نصف نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا بنظام  الذهاب والإياب.



وقالت وكالة بي ان سبورتس الإخبارية اليوم، إنّ اللجنة  حدّدت الخامس والعشرين من سبتمبر المقبل موعدًا لمباراة ذهاب نصف النهائي،  والثاني من أكتوبر موعدًا لمواجهة الإياب.
وأشارت إلى أنّ اللجنة أوصت بإقامة نهائي هذا الموسم في العاشر من أكتوبر.
وأوضحت أنّ اللجنة أوصت بإقامة النهائي في بلدٍ محايد في حال تأهل  فريقين من بلدين مختلفين، وفي حال كان الطرفان من بلد واحد، سيقام النهائي  في بلدهما.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

 * يوفنتوس يقهر لاتسيو بثنائية رونالدو
 * وولفرهامبتون يسقط كريستال بالاس ويتمسك بفرصة اللعب الأوروبي
 * بورتو يمطر شباك موريرينسي بنصف دستة أهداف بالدوري البرتغالي
 * الكاف يستقر على عودة "الذهاب والإياب" فى الدور قبل النهائي لدوري الابطال
 * رسمياً : إلغاء جائزة الكرة الذهبية لعام 2020
 * نابولي يجدد عقد مدربه جاتوزو قبل مواجهة برشلونة
 * رسميًا.. ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا يهبط للدرجة الثالثة
 * وكيل بيل يؤكد عدم رحيل اللاعب عن الريال، رغم خروجه من حسابات زيدان
 * مقترح استثنائي يعيد الجماهير إلى ملاعب ألمانيا
 * ألمانيا تخطط لاستضافة إسبانيا بحضور الجمهور
 * الاسباني سانتي كازولا لاعبا لنادي السد القطري قادما من فياريال الإسباني 
 * استفتاء جديد يؤكد هيمنة ليفاندوفسكي على البوندسليجا
 * رونالدو: الأرقام القياسية مهمة دائما.. والكالتشيو صعب
 * فاران: زيدان يجعل المستحيل ممكنا.. والأمل موجود أمام السيتي
 * أرتيتا: آرسنال لا يحتاج المقعد الأوروبي في الميركاتو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 37 :

 * واتفورد (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة: 19:00 / القناة: beIN 2

 * أستون فيلا (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة: 21:15 / القناة: beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 34 :

 * أتلانتا (-- : --) بولونيا الساعة: 19:30 / القناة: beIN 4

 * ساسولو (-- : --) ميلان الساعة: 21:45 / القناة: beIN 4



——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 37 : 
 * شيفيلد يونايتد (0 : 1) إيفرتون
 * برايتون (0 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
 * وولفرهامبتون (2 : 0) كريستال بالاس
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (93) مانشستر سيتي (75) تشيلسي (63) ليستر سيتي (62) مانشستر يونايتد (62)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 34 :
 * يوفنتوس (2 : 1) لاتسيو
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (80) انتر ميلان (72) أتلانتا (71) لاتسيو (69) روما (57)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												عرض جديد على طاولة لأطهر الطاهر 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لم يحسم النادي الأزرق حتى اللحظة استمرار اللاعب من عدمه.
علم”باج نيوز” أنّ لاعب الهلال السوداني، أطهر الطاهر، تلقى عرضًا جديدًا خلال الساعات الماضية.



وأفادت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ ناديًا جزائريًا يعتزم التعاقد مع اللاعب أطهر الطاهر والاستفادة من إمكانياته.
وقالت المصادر إنّ النادي الجزائري عرض مبلغ وقدره”150â€³ ألف دولار، وهو ما يتمّ دراسته حاليًا من قبل وكيل أطهر الطاهر.
وسابقًا، أعلن الهلال السوداني عن تقديم عرضٍ لأطهر الطاهر للإبقاء عليه في الكشوفات من جديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السودان يتدرب على حصتين


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





أعلن  المدرب العام لمنتخب السودان، خالد بخيت، أن التدريبات على الملعب ستنطلق اليوم  الثلاثاء، عكس ما كان مخطط له، امس الإثنين، وذلك للتأكد من اكتمال  الاشتراطات الصحية بملعب أكاديمية تقانة.

وقال بخيت ل  "جميع تدريبات المنتخب لفترة الإعداد، ستكون على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة لكرة  القدم، وذلك بخوض حصتين صباحية ومسائية، وحتى 28 يوليو/تموز".

وأضاف  أن مرحلة التدريب الأولى العامة ستكون تحت إشرافه رفقة مدرب الأحمال عبد  العظيم جابر، لحين وصول المدير الفني هوبير فيلود من فرنسا نهاية الأسبوع  الجاري.

ويطبق اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، إجراءات صحية وقائية صارمة لمكافحة فيروس كورونا المستجد، خلال تجمع لاعبي المنتخب الأول.

وأكد  الاتحاد السوداني، ولجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، أنه تم تعقيم الفندق وملعب  التدريبات في أكاديمية تقانة، وسيتم تطبيق نظام التباعد الاجتماعي بين  اللاعبين في المعسكر المغلق ومقر التدريبات دون جمهور.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجمع لاعبي المنتخب الوطني بفندق "برازفيل" الخرطوم بحري .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الثلاثاء 21 يوليو 2020م

 #مجاهد الدوش
 #وسط ترقب وحذر الاندية لجنة المسابقات تحسم قضية الموسم اليوم.
#ضوابط مشددة وإغلاق تدريبات المنتخب الوطني إعلاميا وجماهير يا.
#عودة عماد الصيني وجدو كومر والريح لتدريبات المريخ.
#مديرة الكرة بالمريخ يتسلم الرواتب..والإتحاد يبدأ فحص الاندية بفريق توتي.
#ولاء الدين موسى : أمر انتقالي للمريخ محسوم باتفاق مسبق.
#اللجنة المنظمة بين سندان رغبة الاندية ومطرقة الهلال.. المريخ متضرر وعلى الصامت.. والغوا له نتائج موسم سابق.
#جمال ابوعنجة مديرا فنيا لأهلي القضارف.. واتفاق على التوافق بين المكونات الهلالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من اول تمرين لمنتخبا الوطني صباح اليوم
#المسالمة1908











*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*يديك الف عافيه الأخ كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عودة الممتاز بنظامه القديم بسبب قرارات الكاف
 .
 .
 برز اتجاها  داخل اروقة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالتأمين على عودة مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز بالنظام القديم واستكمال مباريات الممتاز من حيث انتهت قبل جائحة  كورونا وذلك على خلفية ما خرج به اجتماع كاف البوم بتسمية ابطال السودان  قبل نهاية اكتوبر والاندية المشاركة في الابطال والكونفدرالية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الضو مدربا والتونسي مساعدا
  الرخصة الافريقية تطيح بالمسلمي من المريخ
 .
 .
  وضع الاتحاد الافريقي المريخ في وضعية لا يحسد عليها بعد ان طالب بارسال  كشف باسم الجهاز الفني يقوده مدرب حاصل على الرخصة الافريقية (a)  وكشفت  متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان مجلس المريخ بصدد ارسال الضو قدم الخير كمدير  فني لحصوله على الرخصة على ان يتحول التونسي الزلفاني لمساعد ويقود المريخ  من الدكة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المدربين تعلن عن تبنيها ازمه الرخصة A الأفريقية.
 .
 .
  أعلنت لجنة المدربين بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عقب اجتماعها ظهر  الإثنين برئاسة الاستاذ عمار الصادق، رئيس اللجنة، بحضور. الأستاذ الدخيري  فضيل ناىب رىيس اللجنة ، وعدد من أعضائها بقيادة الخبير أحمد بابكر، عن  دعوة المحاضرين بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إلى لقاء تفاكري عقب عيد  الأضحى المبارك..
 وأعلنت تبني اللجنه لملف المدربين الذين امتحنوا  للرخصة (A) الأفريقية ولم يتحصلوا عليها من الكاف منذ العام 2017م. بحسب  النشر الرسميه للمكتب الإعلامي للاتحاد
 كما تم التأمين على لائحة اللجنة وأعمال المدربين في صورتها النهائية، قبل لقاء رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، واجتماع المجلس لاجازتها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كســـــلا إيقاف النشاط الرياضى لحين إشعار آخر









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
 ابوعاقلة اماسا
 معول مدثر خيري..!!
 .
 .
 * لم أجد  طيلة مسيرتي الرياضية والصحفية شخصاً يحب إثارة المشاكل ويجتهد فيها كما  يفعل مدثر خيري، المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ، وكلما تعرض للهجوم وأشفقنا  عليه جاء بفعل يثبت خطأ من تعاطفوا معه وأنه لا يستحق مجرد التأييد.. وبمثل  ما قسم آراء المريخاب ما بين مؤيد له نكاية في بعض منتقديه ومنهم الزميل  مزمل أبوالقاسم، وما بين منتقد له نتيجة صفات لا يمكن أن تجتمع في إداري أو  موظف صغير ناجح، مهما بلغت درجات تعليمه وتأهيله وفهمه نجح في تقسيم مجلس  الإدارة أيضاً ما بين مؤيد ومتعاطف معه وما بين مجبر على تحمل مرارته على  مضض ، ذلك لأن العمل الرياضي قائم على العواطف والقبول شئنا أم أبينا، خاصة  عندنا في السودان، ومدثر متفاني جداً في خلق الخصومات وصنع الإثارة في  الصراعات، وإهدار مكاسبه الشخصية في مواقف تدل على الصلف والغرور.. ومن ذلك  أستعرض التالي:
 * كنت ومازلت أكثر الصحفيين المتابعين لقطاع الشباب  والناشئين، لإيماني العميق بأن الإصلاح ينبغي أن يبدأ من هنا، وأن هذا  القطاع هو الأساس السليم لأي بناء للمستقبل، وأن العمل فيه إنما هو غرس  سينمو ويحصد ثماره نادي المريخ في المستقبل القريب، وكنت شاهداً على كل  التضحيات التي قدمها الجهاز الإداري لقطاع الشباب والناشئين بقيادة نخبة  شباب إلتمسنا فيهم الصدق والإخلاص في عملهم، واستشعرنا بأنهم يقدموا بسخاء  وحب منقطع النظير في هذه الأيام، لذلك تعاطف معهم عدد كبير من المريخاب  داخل وخارج البلاد، وكان ذلك هو الشيء الوحيد الذي اتفق عليه المريخاب في  السنوات الأخيرة، حيث أصبح هذا النادي مثل الصومال.. الكل يشهر أسلحته في  وجه الآخر.
 * جعفر سنادة ونصر الدين الشريفي وأحمد جميل وخالد تاج  السر.. والشباب الرائعين الذين كانوا يساندونهم أمثال سر الختم أحمد موسى  الرشيد أنور دياب وشباب سند الكيان قدموا لنا شكلاً من العمل المتميز،  وبعثوا فينا الأمل أنه بإمكان المريخاب أن يتفقوا على كلمة سواء بدل  التشرذم والصراعات التي يمر بها النادي، وكنا نحرص على حضور تدريبات الفريق  ومبارياتهم أينما أقيمت، وفيها وجدنا العشق المفقود.. وأظن أن هنالك من  يتفق معي على ذلك لأنني لم أكن لوحدي في هذا المشوار..!
 * ذلك العمل  الجميل توج بأن يكون للمريخ أقوى فريق شباب في الساحة، تصدر المنافسة برصيد  وافر من التألق والنقاط، وقدم أكثر من نجم شارك منهم عشرة على الأقل مع  الفريق الأول في منافسات مختلفة، وأصبح من بينهم أكثر من نجم مرشح لمستقبل  كبير في عالم كرة القدم، وعلى سبيل المثال برز عبدالكريم الغربال والخير  الشايقي وعلي ومؤيد والضيفان والجزولي ومجاهد أحمد ميسي وكويتي وآخرون.. في  أجواء مثالية ومبشرة بمستقبل واعد.. ولكن.. بمثل ما أثار هذا العمل  الإعجاب أثار أيضاً الحسد والغيرة.. وحتى هذه كنا نعتبرها مؤشرات للنجاح.
 * فجأة تصاعد الدخان ورائحة البارود بين المجموعة الإدارية في القطاع  ومدثر خيري بعد أن إمتصوا من قبل عدداً من الصدمات لأجل المريخ، فاتصل خيري  بجعفر سنادة يستفسره عن توقيعه على مذكرة سحب الثقة من مجلس الإدارة، وهو  موقف إتخذه مريخاب سند الكيان ودعموه.. والأهم من ذلك كنا نعرف رأي سنادة  والشريفي في أداء مجلس الإدارة، ورغم ذلك لم يتوقفا عن دعمهما للقطاع،  لإيمانهما بأن الرأي في المجلس مسألة ظرفية ترتبط بمتغيرات، بينما الدعم  للمريخ ثابت لا يتقيد بظروف ولا يتغير بتغيير الآراء.. وقد ناقشناهم كثيراً  في هذه النقاط وخرجنا منهم بدرس مهم مفاده: أن دعم المريخاب لناديهم لا  ينبغي أن يرتبط بآراءهم في مجلس الإدارة..!
 * إتصل مدثر خيري بجعفر  سنادة ليستفسره في مسألة التوقيع على سحب الثقة، وتوعده ببعض العبارات وكان  واضحاً أن هنالك قرار سيصدر في هذا الشأن.. وبالفعل لم تمر (72) ساعة حتى  طالعنا تعميماً عن طريق المكتب الإعلامي التابع للمكتب التنفيذي يؤكد صدور  قرار بإعفاء الجهاز الإداري لقطاع الشباب عقاباً لهم لأنهم وقعوا على مذكرة  سحب الثقة.
 * قرار أعتبره من المضحكات المبكيات في المريخ، لأن القطاع  يعتبر من أنجح الأشياء في مريخ هذه الأيام، والأهم من كل ذلك أنني كنت على  إطلاع ونقاش مستمر مع عدد من أعضاء المجلس حول الجهد المبذول في هذا  القطاع وأعرف الرأي الإيجابي للناطق الرسمي بإسم المجلس علي أسد، والصادق  مادبو أمين المال وأحد أعضاء المجلس الذين يحضرون بعض مباريات الشباب،  وكذلك الكندو وهيثم الرشيد.. وقد عبر جزء منهم عن تفهمهم لموقف الشريفي  وسنادة من مذكرة سحب الثقة وأكدوا أن تلك من صميم الممارسة الديمقراطية  التي يسعى المجلس لإرساء دعائمها.. بل ذهب محمد موسى الكندو لأبعد من ذلك  وقال: لو نجحت لجنة الحراك في سحب الثقة من المجلس سيكون ذلك مكسباً لمعركة  إرساء الديمقراطية وانتصاراً لها… ومع ذلك صدر قرار الإعفاء… وهو قرار  مطبوخ بين المدير التنفيذي ورئيس النادي… وبوصف أدق.. أصدره المدير  التنفيذي وأعلنه بإسم رئيس النادي… والأهم الأهم أنه قرار لا ينطوي على  مصلحة كبيرة أو صغيرة للمريخ.. ربما يشبع رغبة المدير التنفيذي في التسلط..  ولكنه لا يفيد حتى مجلس الإدارة بشيء سوى أنه يعمق الهوة بينه وبين  الجمهور.
 * أنا شخصياً وقعت على مذكرة سحب الثقة لأدحض مسألة التأييد  الأعمى.. وأؤكد على الإنحياز للتغيير الديمقراطي للأفضل.. ولأعبر عن عدم  رضائي عن المستوى الإداري في المريخ.. وقد عبرت عن ذلك بدون تردد في مجالس  إدارات كانت تقدم جهداً أكبر وفي ظروف أفضل، ولكن الحقيقة التي يتوجب أن  تقال ويعرفها الجميع أن إجراءات سحب الثقة مضيعة للوقت والجهد وإلهاء  للمريخاب عن الهدف المنطقي والموضوعي وهو الجمعية العمومية والإعداد لها..  والواقع أن هذا المجلس سيكمل دورته.. لأنها شارفت بالفعل على النهاية،  وستقوم أول جمعية عمومية بكامل إستحقاقاتها، وفي أجواء ثورية حرة لأول مرة  ربما منذ عشرين عاماً، وبكامل الإستخقاقات من خطاب دورة وميزانية ونقاش  وانتخابات… ونتوقع أجواء جديدة تعيد ذاكرة الديمقراطية لمجتمع المريخ.. أما  سحب الثقة وإجراءاتها المعقدة قانوناً فتعني إجهاض الجمعية والعودة إلى  مربع التعيين ولجان التسيير التي تغير منها الإسم فقط للجان التطبيع..
 حواشي
 * شعرت بمرارة الظلم بذلك القرار القبيح الذي صدر عن رئيس النادي ومدير  المكتب التنفيذي… والظلم هنا لم يقع على المجموعة التي قدمت ذلك العمل في  إدارة الشباب… لا الشريفي ولا سنادة… إنما الظلم العظيم وقع على كيان  المريخ لأنهم حرموه من عمل ناجح بكل المقاييس..
 * القضية ليست في  الأموال التي وفرها قطاع الشباب.. فهنالك من يستطيع أن ينفق المليارات،  ولكن التقييم الحقيقي وسبب انحيازنا لهم هو أنهم عملوا بإخلاص وتفاني وحب  نادر.. وهذه لا تقدر بالمليارات..!
 * هنالك من دعم مسيرة القطاع بعشرات  الملايين حباً للكيان ولم يكونوا جزء من ذلك التكوين… وعلى سبيل المثال  الشاب المريخي أنور حمد دياب… فقد دعم الشباب بلا من ولا أذى.. وكذلك عدد  من مريخاب المهجر… ومؤخراً ظهر قروب مريخ التميز الذي تكفل بمرتبات الجهاز  الفني طيلة عطلة جائحة كورونا وبلغ إجمالي دعمهم (103) ألف جنيه سوداني..
 * صديقي سر الختم أحمد موسى لم يكن ضمن التكوين الإداري الرسمى للقطاع،  ولكنني أجزم بأنه دعمه أكثر من مجلس الإدارة ومدثر خيري تحديداً، ولم يجد  معضلة ومشكلة أمامه تخص القطاع إلا اجتهد وساهم في حلها..
 * مجموعة أخرى من المريخاب تابعوا مسيرة فريق الشباب وأعجبهم الجهد المبذول فانحازوا له..دعماً مادياً ومعنوياً وأدبياً.
 * العبرة هنا ليست في مجموعة تدفع المليارات وإنما في كيفية الحصول على  جهد مجموعة منسجمة ليس بينها خلافات وتقدم ما تقدمه بحب للكيان وإخلاص  وتفاني.. إيماناً بالعمل نفسه وليس بحثاً عن الشهرة والإنتشار..!!
 *  بدلاً أن يكون هو المعلم والمهندس الذي يساعده الناس في البناء، أصبح مدثر  خيري معول هدم خطير.. عدو للمجلس بعدد من الأخطاء الكبيرة التي يرتكبها  وتؤكد أنه أضر بالمريخ أكثر من نفعه..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضم ابو اواب وقدالة لمجلس المريخ
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر اعلامية ان  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قام بضم السيدين محمد ابو اواب وعصام قدالة الى  مجلس الادارة وتعيينهما كمساعدين للرئيس وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان الاتحاد  السوداني اعتمد الثنائي دعما لمسيرة نادي المريخ ويتوقع ان يتم اضافة بعض  الاسماء كي يتم تفعيل عمل المجلس في المرحلة المقبلة وخاصة في شق الاستثمار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمى يستفسر عن مستقبله بالمريخ
 .
 .
  تفيد مصادر مقربة بان المدير الفنى لنادى المريخ التونسى امين المسلمى قد  اعرب عن قلقه بعد الاخبار التى تسربت فى اليومين الماضيين بان المريخ فى  طريقه للتعاقد مع مدرب جديد لقيادة الفريق فى الفترة المقبلة ، وتفيد  المتابعات بان المسلمى قد اجرى اتصالات مع بعض معارفه واصدقائه للتاكد من  الاخبار المتداولة .
 المعروف ان مجلس المريخ كان قد تراجع عن اقالة المدرب امين المسلمى وقرر استمرارية المدرب فى الفترة القادمة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخاسرون والرابحون من صدمة الكرة الذهبية
 .
 .
 قررت مجلة فرانس فوتبول على نحو مفاجئ، إلغاء نسخة العام الحالي من جائزة  الكرة الذهبية، لأفضل لاعب كرة قدم في العالم، بسبب فترة التوقف الطويلة  التي خضعت لها الكرة العالمية.

 وتوقفت معظم المسابقات المحلية في  كافة أنحاء العالم بسبب تفشي فيروس كورونا المستجد، كما تقرر تأجيل كأس  أوروبا 2020 وكوبا أميركا 2020، إضافة إلى دورة الألعاب الأولمبية (طوكيو  2020)، إلى العام المقبل.
 وعلى إثر ذلك، آثرت "فرانس فوتبول" حجب  الجائزة، للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1956، مما خيب آمال مجموعة من اللاعبين  الذين كانوا مرشحين لنيلها، بعد أداء مميز هذا العام.
 التقرير التالي يلقي الضوء على أبرز الرابحين والخاسرين من هذا القرار:
 الرابحون
  لا يوجد شك في أن مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين المرموقين، وجدوا في إلغاء  الكرة الذهبية هذا الموسم، فرصة لحفظ ماء وجههم، بعدما كانوا مرشحين للغياب  عن قائمتها الأولية.
 لاعبو ليفربول على سبيل المثال، أكثر الرابحين  من هذا الأمر، فلم يستطع قلب الدفاع الهولندي فيرجيل فان دايك، مواصلة  أدائه الخرافي الذي قدمه في الموسم الماضي، خصوصا بعد خروج ليفربول مبكرا  من مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا على يد أتلتيكو مدريد.
 الأمر نفسه  ينطبق على ثنائي ليفربول الخطير محمد صلاح وساديو ماني، لأن غيابهما عما  تبقى من المسابقة الأوروبية، يعني انتهاء موسمهما مبكرا.
 لاعب  برشلونة أنطوان جريزمان كان يعول كثيرا على بطولة كأس أمم أوروبا 2020، من  أجل استعادة بريقه، وذلك بعد موسم للنسيان مع الفريق الكتالوني الذي انتقل  إليه من أتلتيكو مدريد مقابل 120 مليون يورو.
 في القطب الآخر من  الكرة الإسبانية، فشل البلجيكي إيدن هازارد في تقديم موسم جيد مع ريال  مدريد، وأثرت الإصابة على عطائه، فكان بديهيا أن يستثنى من ترشيحات  المراقبين للجوائز الفردية هذا العام.
 نجم فرنسي آخر كان يعتمد على  يورو 2020 لفرض نفسه مجددا على ساحة الجوائز الفردية، هو لاعب مانشستر  يونايتد بول بوجبا الذي أبعدته الإصابة عن معظم مجريات الموسم الحالي.
 الخاسرون
  من ناحية ثانية، هناك قائمة طويلة من اللاعبين الذين كانوا يمنون النفس في  المنافسة على الـ"بالون دور" هذا العام، نظرا لما قدموه من مستويات مميزة،  سواء قبل التوقف، أو بعده.
 على رأس المرشحين، يبرز هداف بايرن ميونخ والدوري الألماني روبرت ليفاندوفسكي الذي واصل تمزيق شباك المنافسين هذا الموسم.
  سجل ليفاندوفسكي 51 هدفا في كافة المسابقات هذا الموسم، وفاز بجائزة هداف  البوندسليجا، ويتصدر حاليا ترتيب هدافي مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا بفارق  كبير عن مطارديه.
 ورفع الفرنسي كريم بنزيما حظوظه في المنافسة هذا  الموسم، بسبب تأثيره الكبير على إنجاز ريال مدريد المتمثل في إحراز لقب  الليجا الإسباني، بعدما سجله في المسابقة 21 هدفا.
 قائد ريال مدريد  سيرجيو راموس، يعتبر أيضا من اللاعبين أصحاب الفرص الوفيرة في المنافسة على  الجوائز الفردية، بعدما سجل 11 هدفا في الدوري الإسباني، وهو رقم استئنائي  للاعب في مركز قلب الدفاع.
 وفي إنجلترا، قدم نجم مانشستر سيتي كيفن  دي بروين أداء رائعا خلال الموسم الحالي، وأمامه فرصة جيدة للمساهمة في  تحقيق فريقه حلم إحراز لقب دوري الأبطال.
 ويبقى الغريمان التقليديان  ليونيل ميسي وكريستيانو رونالدو، منافسين مهمين في سباق الجوائز الفردية،  فالأول كان يسعى للفوز بكرته الذهبية السابعة، مستعينا بعروضه الفردية  وإمكانية قيادته برشلونة لإحراز اللقب، فيما كان الثاني يعوّل على أرقامه  التهديفية الشخصية، إضافة إلى استمرار يوفنتوس في صراع دوري الأبطال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جلسة اخيرة لحسم الجدل 
 اجتماع النائب الأول والمسابقات يفضي إلى تكليف اللجنة بتقديم مقترح واحد 
 .
 .
 التقى اللواء حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد، والدكتور حسن محمد عبد الله برقو عضو مجلس الإدارة – رئيس لجنة  المنتخبات – والدكتور حسن ابوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد، بحضور أعضاء مجلس  الإدارة محمد أحمد سليمان (حلفا)، ومعتز محمد لطيف (الشاعر)، برئيس وأعضاء  اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الاتحاد، وتمت مناقشة استكمال الموسم الرياضي  2019/2020م، وفق قرار مجلس الإدارة الطارئ  الذي اتخذه خلال وقت سابق، وتناول الاجتماع الآراء التي قدمت، وبعد  التداول ستقوم اللجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الاتحاد برئاسة الفاتح باني، بتقديم  تصور متكامل من كافة الجوانب حول استكمال الموسم الرياضي..واضعين في  الاعتبار أن اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بين الاندية، بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة  القدم (كاف)، ستتناول مع عضويتها عبر تقنية الفيديو اليوم الاثنين، الآلية  التنفيذية، لتأكيد أماكن وتواريخ الدور نصف النهائي، والنهائي لبطولتي؛  رابطة الاندية الافريقية ابطال الدوري، والبطولة الكونفدرالية، بالموسم  الحالي 2019/2020م التي سبق وان تم اقتراحها في اجتماع اللجنة السابق  بتاريخ 10 يونيو 2020م، وأيضاً ستناقش المقترح الخاص بتواريخ ومباريات  مسابقتي الاندية الافريقية للموسم 2020/2021م.

  يشار إلى أن جلسة اللواء عامر ولجنة المسابقات تمت بناء على المبادرة التي  دفع بها الأول من اجل نزع فتيل الأزمة القائمة بين اللجنة ورئيس الاتحاد  كمال شداد حول سبل استئناف بطولة الدوري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انضمام الصيني والريح وعودة كومر لتدريبات المريخ
 .
 .
 .
 عرفت تدريبات المريخ المتواصله منذ فتره بمدينه المهندسين الرياضيه  بامدرمان مؤخرا انضمام عدد من نجوم الفريق الذين لم يشاركوا في بدايات  الاعداد حيث انضم صباح اليوم الاثنين اللاعب عماد الصيني وسبقه أمس السبت  الريح حامد في أول ظهور له تحت قياده الطاقم الأجنبي للمريخ فيما كان جدو  كومر قد انضم منذ ثلاثه ايام
 ورفع المريخ وتيره تحضيراته بإشراف الألماني توماس مويير والضو قدم الخير بمشاركه الفطناسي مدرب الحراس
 وكانت أنباء متباينة قد انتشرت حول مشاركة بعض اللاعبين الذين غابوا عن التدريبات











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشرات من الصحفيين الرياضيين في السودان مهددين بفقدان وظائفهم
 .
 .
 اشتكى عدد من الصحافيين الرياضيين من عدم صرف مرتباتهم طوال فترة الحظر  الصحي التي امتدت لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر حيث تواصل الصحف الرياضية توقفها عن  الصدور بسبب استمرار توقف النشاط الرياضي بالبلاد الذي تم تعليقه في اطار  اجراءات الحظر الصحي لمواجهة وباء كورونا. ورسم مجموعة من الصحافيين صورة  قاتمة لمستقبل الصحافة الرياضية في البلاد ، وأرجعوا ذلك لارتفاع تكلفة  الورق والطباعة وتوقعوا أنها تمضي إلى زوال مما يعني أن عشرات الصحفيين  الرياضيين مهددين بفقدان وظائفهم . وقال المدير العام لصحيفة قون كمال  الوجيب بحسب : الصحف الرياضية توزيعها في تراجع شديد وأرجع ذلك لجهة أن  المواقع الالكترونية سحبت البساط من الصحف الورقية عموماً والصحف الرياضية  بصورة خاصة . وفي رده على سؤال حول تأثير أزمة وباء كورونا على الصحف  الرياضية أوضح أن اغلاق الولايات أدى إلى توقف التوزيع بالاضافة الى أن  اغلاق الكباري فاقم من مشكلة التوزيع حتى داخل الخرطوم مما أدى الى توقف  الصحف طوال فترة الحظر وأردف عقب رفع الحظر أصبح سعر الورق والطباعة غالياً  جداً فضلاً عن أن توقف النشاط الرياضي سيتم أستئنافه في أغسطس المقبل وبعد  ذلك ستنظر الصحف الرياضية هل تصدر أم تتوقف بصورة نهائية غير أن المجيب  عاد ليقول: ننتظر القرارات التي سيصدرها مجلس الوزراء بناء على توصيات  اجتماع وزير الثقافة والاعلام مع الناشرين . من جهته قال الصحفي بصحيفة  الأسياد علي حسن ملاك المؤسسات الصحفية لم يدفعوا مرتبات الصحفيين  الرياضيين طوال مدة الحظر الصحي وطالبهم بضرورة مراعاة ظروف الصحفيين في ظل  جائحة كورونا وموجة الغلاء الطاحنة التي تشهدها البلاد وأكد أهمية دور  الصحافة الرياضية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك
 لكن_لمتين!!!
 .
 .
 *المتأمل وغير المتأمل والغافل
 *كلهم عارفين معناة المواطن وصلت وين
 *ندرك جيدا صعوبة المرحلة
 *ولكن لن نقبل بشماعة الكيزان فعلوا والكيزان ماتركوا فيها شئ
 *اساسا حكومتنا الحالية بشقيها المدني والعسكري لها واجبات في مقدمتها رفع الحمل عن كاهل المواطن ولو نسبيا
 *كما نقدر جهود حمدوك التي تهدف الي اعادة وجودنا ضمن المجتمع المدني العالمي المحترم
 *لان ذلك يفتح لنا آفاقا ارحب ويضمن لنا عيشا كريما
 *لكن كمان العيش اللئيم الذي يسيطر علينا الآن
 *سيفقدنا فرصتنا بالاستماع حتي ببعض العيش الكريم الذي ننشده
 *قصة المعاناة الحياتية مادايرة فهامه
 *ولاتحتاج لبروفيسرات للاقتناع بها كواقع
 *ولاتحتاج عصا موسي للحل
 *تحتاج فقط لقليل من الاهتمام الحكومي والاحترام لقضايا الناس
 *وحتي البعض بدأ يدب اليأس في مخيلته بعد ان استبشر خيرا في العهد الجديد
 *ولكن
 *لمابقيت نفس الوجوه تدير شان الناس في المستويات الوسيطة
 *ولما ظلت مشكلات الحياة هي نفسها مشكلات الحياة اليومية بل افظع
 *ولان طعم الحرية النبيل يفقد حلاوته لضغوط الحياة عند بعضنا
 *ولان معني الحرية النبيل يفقد معناه عند شعب احد اهم امثال التربية عنده
 *شبعو حتي تطبعو
 *فكيف لنا او بالاحري لكم ان تطبعونا علي الحرية وتربونا علي القانون وترضعونا الديمقراطية واحترام الآخر ورأيه
 *ونحن نمارس الجوع العفيف؟
 *والجوع العفيف ممكن يبقي جوع ما عذري
 *فالحب العذري يمكن ان يفقد ذلك المعني العفيف اذا في(لحم ) انكشف
 *والشعب بجوعه العذري ينكشف امامه اللحم بالوانه المختلفه
 *يبقي لو الشعب ضعف في(لحم)
 حاينختف
 *وتلقانا ياحمدوك
 *تلقي شعبك جاري في الشوارع خاتف
 *والجري للقناعة بالحرام
 *فالحيوان يعرف الحلال ويعرف الحرام
 *الكديسة ياحمدوك
 *كديسة البيت العادية دي
 *بتعرف الحلال وبتعرف الحرام
 *لو اديتها لحمة بتاكلها جمبك تحت كرعينك
 *ولو ختفتها بتجري بيها
 *فياعزيزي حمدوك قنا شر الجري بالقوت المختوف
 *والقصة دي ماصعبه
 *ماتنتجه مصانع الدولة يمكن بقليل من التسهيلات يبقي بتسعيرة ملزمة
 *افتكر الصناعة عندها وزير
 *ووزير الصناعة عضو في مجلس الوزراء
 *وبالتنسيق لتطبيق الخطط كلو شئ ببقي
 *وكذا الزراعة
 *وكل ذلك يحتاج لرقابة(مفقودة وغايبه)
 *بس ماصعبه
 *الاسعار تطير السما عشان الكيزان
 *الجاز ينعدم عشان الكيزان
 *العيشة تبقي مستحيلة عشان الكيزان
 *الموية تقطع عشان الكيزان
 *الكهربا تنعدم عشان الكيزان
 *ده كلو عارفنوا
 *لكن نحنا شلنا الكيزان لشنو؟؟؟
 *ليستمر الفشل مثلا؟؟؟؟
 *زمان ياحمدوك الناس بتظبط ساعاتها علي القطر
 *ولما الكيزان كتلوا القطر وكتلوا الزمن وجروا الساعة
 *تلتين سنة ماقادرين نظبط ساعاتنا
 *اليومين دي بقينا نظبط ساعاتنا
 *عارف علي شنو بنظبطها يا الحبيب حمدوك؟
 *علي زمن قطع الكهربا
 *بتقطع في مواعيدها بالضبط
 *الشئ الوحيد المظبوط في البلد دي هو وقت قطع الكهرباء
 *حمدوك
 *نقدر الجهود
 *لكن يا الحبيب قلنا الروب في زمن وصل رطل اللبن فيه لخمسين الف جنيه
 *تخيل
 *كان الشعب بشرب اللبن بالبقرة
 *ثم بقي يشربو بالكورة
 *ومشي الشعب في العد التنازلي وشرب اللبن بالكباية
 *ثم بالشاي المغربية
 *ولما الكيزان لحسوا المغربية بي لبنها
 *اصبح اللبن حراما وقتها
 *الآن اللبن لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا ياحمدوك
 *وعلاج للعامه عند المرض الشديد
 *يعني لو الدكتور كتب لينا حقن لبن تلاته سيسي بالوريد بنصدقوا
 *وبنقول عنو دكتور شاطر لكن دواهو غالي
 *اسي زي مشكلة اللبن دي
 *هل يجوز لمصانع منتجات الالبان ان تدخل سوق اللبن كمشتري منافس للمواطن ؟؟؟؟
 *وهل يقوم بعضها بذلك فعلا؟؟؟
 *وهل ماتقدمه تلك المصانع من اعلاف محتكرة لها(الردة) ومن رعاية بيطرية(لا  تقوم بها الحيكومة) يشكل اغراءا لاصحاب الابقار وضغوطا تجبرهم علي البيع  للذين لايفرق معهم شئ لانهم يسعرون منتجاتهم التي يحتكرونها علي كيفهم  وجوووة عين الحيكومة؟؟؟؟
 *آلله يسألكم يا الحبيب حمدوك مواضيع زي دي قاعده تتناقش في اجتماعات مجلس الوزراء؟؟
 *وزراء الحكومة المدنية التي زفتها حناجر الثوار ودماء الشهداء
 *قليل من الاحساس بالناس وقليل من احترامهم وتقديرهم وقليل من الرقابة الصارمة
 *يمكن ان يزودنا بالصبر علي بناء وطن لانتتردد في التضحيات من اجله
 *الحبيب حمدوك
 *بمناسبة الرقابة
 *الرقابة دي بوحدة معينة وقوانين رادعه
 *كانت اولي من تعديلات الوزارة المعنية الطلعت بيها لينا
 *فمنو السكران وماذا يكون وضعه
 *ليس بالقضايا الملحة بقدرما بكم الزيت وماذا يكون وضع المخالف للتسعيرة
 *وبمناسبة التعديلات
 *طبعا لم تتناول مايدور في كثير من الاسافير
 *ولكنها جيدة
 *فمثلا قصة رجال ونساء ونساء ورجال او امراة ورجل او رجل وامرأة يلقوهم في  مكان يحتمل او يرجح ان يقوموا بافعال كذا يعتبروا قد خالفوا....الخ
 *طبعا المادة القديمة هدمت كل اركان القانون في العالم والشرائع السماوية
 *فقواعد الاثبات في الامور الجنائية قانونا وشرعا لاتعترف بالاحتمالات والترجيح
 *ولكنها تقوم علي اثباتات فوق مرحلة الشك المعقول
 *ارجحية البينة دي في المسائل المدنية فقط
 *ولكن مادة صاغها الكيزان لتصفية الحسابات مع من يخالف مزاجهم
 *لكن برضو هذا ليس مبررا لاجرائها حاليا ونحن نحتاج لقوانين ولوائح واوامر محلية تضبط السوق وتروق نفس المواطن
 *حمدوك
 *ثقتنا لسة كبيرة
 *بس شعبك شبعو حتي تطبعو
 *المهم
 *الكورة في العالم كلو بدت
 *بس كورتنا هي المتخلفه الوحيدة عن الركب
 *لكن بصراحة
 *كلام كردنة في لقائه الاخير كان محاضرة ليس الغرض منها لحن الكلام وتنميق  الكلمات بقدرما كانت الواقعية فيه والحلول تشكلان خارطة طريق لادارة  الاندية في البلد دي
 *بالتأكيد سنعود لهذا الامر كان قدرنا نصمد في حياة ضرورياتها اصبحت بذخ
 *ايها الناس
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *والينا
 *برغم الحاصل لينا
 *موش حانموت الله يخلينا
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال سمك لبن تمرهندي اسماء لها ايقاع
 والي لقاء
 سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جانب من تدريبات صقور الجديان صباح اليوم














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												بعد ظهوره في تدريبات المنتخب..ماذا قال أطهر الطاهر؟ 											
ف


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
في وقتٍ ما زال الغموض يكتنف مصيره مع الهلال.
تمنى لاعب الهلال أطهر الطاهر التوفيق للمنتخب الوطني في المراحل المقبلة، معربًا عن سعادته بعودة النشاط الرياضي من جديد.



وقال أطهر الطاهر في صفحته الرسمية بفسيبوك  اليوم”الثلاثاء”، إنّ تدريبات المنتخب انطلقت بحمد الله وتوفيقه بعد توقفٍ  طويل بسبب جائحة فيروس كورونا.
وأضاف” أسأل الله العلي العظيم أنّ يرفع البلاء ويحفظ الجميع”.
وحتى”الثلاثاء”، لم يحسم أمر بقاء اللاعب أطهر الطاهر مع الهلال أو مغادرته بعد نهاية عقده مع الفريق.



وتلقى أطهر الطاهر عرضًا جديدًا من نادٍ جزائري بلغ”150â€³ ألف دولار، غير أنّ الأمر ما زالت في مرحلة الدراسة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												“باج نيوز” يكشف تفاصيل مقترح لجنة المسابقات بشأن الممتاز 											



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قبل ساعاتٍ من اجتماع لجنة المسابقات.
أفادت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم  أمنّت في مقترحها الجديد على اكمال مباريات الدوري الممتاز في الخرطوم عن  طريق التجميّع بذات النظام القدم”الذهاب والإياب”.



وبحسب المصادر ذاتها، فإنّه تقرّر أنّ يتمّ تعديل لائحة  الهبوط بمغادرة فريقٍ واحدٍ بدلاً عن ثلاثة فرق، على أنّ يكون السنترليق  للفريقين فقط.
ووفقًا لما علم”باج نيوز”، من المنتظر أنّ تجيز اللجنة المنظمة المقترح من أجلّ رفعه إلى مجلس الإدارة خلال اليومين المقبلين.
وفي التاسع والعشرين من يونيو الماضي، أمنّ اتحاد كرة القدم في اجتماعه  الطارئ على استكمال الموسم الرياضي، وقرّر عودة الدوري الممتاز في الخامس  عشر من أغسطس.



ويسود الجدل اتحاد الكرة بشأن الطريقة الأنسب لعودة الدوري  الممتاز بعدما برز عدّة مقترحات من بينها استكمال المنافسة بنظام الذهاب  والإياب ونظام المجموعات.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يخاطب الفيفا لفتح السيستم
 .
 .
 خاطب الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم الفيفا بفتح السيستم من اجل السماح للاندية السودانية  بضم لاعبين جدد لارسال الى الكشف الافريقي قبل المشاركات الافريقية كان  الاتحاد الافريقي قد حدد فترة التسجيلات بجانب الدور التمهيدي للبطولات  الافريقية
*

----------

